# scopes



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I was a good boy this year and Santa brought me a shinny new Thompson Omega. The only problem is that my aging eyes have a hard time focusing on the sights and the target at the same time. I am looking of recommendations for a scope. Of course I would want a "magnification" that would be legal for hunting. I have been told that some of the "red dot" scopes are a little hard to see in bright sunlight. Thanks!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I've got a Thompson "Hawken Hunter" scope on mine and I like it quite a bit. Cost me right around $100. Seems like I could only find 3 brands of 1x scopes when I was looking: the Thompson, Sightron, and Nikon. Of course that excludes the red dots, but if you want to go that route don't get a cheap one. Recoil is not kind to those. Any one of the scopes I mentioned should give you a nice clear picture and also gather some light at dawn and dusk. Some people will say they prefer red dots, but I don't like worrying about batteries and crud.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

What's a scope? :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

3 brands out there that are legal for a smokepole here in Utah; has to be 1x maginifaction.

TC hawken Hunter 1x

Nikon 1x

Sightron 1x

*Sightron is the best hands down!*

I had a TC didn't like it. I bought a Sightron and would never go back to the others. Sightron's are sharper, brighter, and the image thru it doesn't seem to change sight plains when you look back and forth between the scope and your bare eye at something.

My advice is to go to the stores and look thru all of these side by side and get what you like.

I know Sportsman's Warehouse carries both the Sightron and Nikon and I have saw the TC one up at Smith and Edwards in Willard. Cabelas may have both the Nikon and TC.
Hope this helps


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Sightron red dot. I.M.O. it's the best out there for the price. It has four different objective's and several light setting's. It also came with some lense's (polorized) that help out allot.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

aimpoint red dot hands down


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Like everything else it all come's down to the $$$$ you want to spend!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Good info! I'm looking at 1x optics for my TC Omega too.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I was in Riverdales' Sportsmans the other day and they seem to be outof stock of both the Nikon and Sightron scopes at the moment.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

traditions has a new muzzleloader scope out now. It is called the Bronze Hunter 1x32. It is for sale on the traditons site for around $85, but I found it at a seperate online retailer for $55+$10 shipping. I keep thinking of picking one up to try out, but I can't find any reviews on it as of yet. So, I am kind of hesitant. Anyone heard anything about them?


----------



## Big Stick (Sep 14, 2007)

I just bought a Burris 1X scope for my Knight Long Range hunter. UPS should be here today. I will you know how it works out.

RJ


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 1x Hawken Hunter


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

In my opinion the sightron is the best available for a few reasons. Based on my experience the red dots are one more thing that can go wrong while in the field. I try not to rely on anything electronic while in the field with the exception of a wrist watch, and a range finder. Murphy and his law will always be with you in that field...that is my experience.
With that said another reason I do not like the red dots, is I am yet to find a red dot that will give me the precision of a crosshair. I had a deer in my red dot scope a few years ago at about 200yds. My red dot covered from the top of his back to the bottom of his belly. It felt like an unethical shot to me, and I passed. I went right home and purchased a scope. I then went to the range, and I shot a group with my red dot, and then exchanged the scopes and shot with my 1X Sightron. I WAS SHOCKED at my group with my Sightron. WAAAAAAAAY better!!! I think that just having that precision made it better for me personally.
This is why I chose the Sightron over others:
1- Sightron's field of view is 10X the others 1X scopes available. Which is important, otherwise it will feel like looking through a straw!
2- Lifetime UNLIMITED warranty. Sightron will take back any scope for any reason no matter what. When dealing with black powder and everything that comes with it that is not a bad thing to have on your side! Not to mention the Sightron's warranty is over the counter no questions asked!
3- Price. I think I paid just over $100 for my scope. I feel that is extremely fair. Especially now that I have hunted behind it a few years and learned about its durability.
4-They are a good looking scope. I think that the Burris, the Nikon and the Sightron are all equal in looks, which really isn't that important...but you would not want a dumb looking scope on a good looking Omega.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Feb 18, 2008)

I use a sightron dont have any problems, but have also used a peep I like the scope better because you have that pin point aiming referance on the target.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a little info. Your eyes can not focus on two different things at once. Well that is the way it is with bows.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you tried a peep sight and fiber optic combination? I tried a few different scopes on my gun and I really never liked any of them. So now onn both of my guns, I have a Williams peep on the back and a fiber optic dot on the front (try and get a green one). So now I just put the dot where I want it and bang! Out of all the scopes I tried the only one I kinda liked was a Burris scope that a buddy had on his gun. I didn't try the sightron though, I looked at it at the store but decided to try the peep first and really like it.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

bigpapacow said:


> traditions has a new muzzleloader scope out now. It is called the Bronze Hunter 1x32. It is for sale on the traditons site for around $85, but I found it at a seperate online retailer for $55+$10 shipping. I keep thinking of picking one up to try out, but I can't find any reviews on it as of yet. So, I am kind of hesitant. Anyone heard anything about them?


I have one but did not realize when i ordered it from traditions , that it has a circle in the middle of the cross hairs . I kept it but bought a sightron 1x and put it on my Encore insted . I did not like the circle and the sightron is sharper like the Nikons. I paid 139.00-$149.00 (?) at Cal Ranch .


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

Do not discount the red dot sights. Problem is most people that try them buy the cheap ones.
In my experience a quality red dot like the battle proven Aimpoint Comp is far superior than any 1x scope I have seen or used on a muzzloader. You need to get a small dot size (2 or 3MOA) this will cover up far less of the bullseye or kill zone on an animal than any plex reticle 1x scope. Also a quality red dot will have plenty of brightness on a sunny day and another advantage they have is the ability to turn the brightness down in some situations and not only see the dot on the target but also what is behind the dot-adds some more precision. Also the battery life is redicously long on the new sights-on the new aimpoints you don't even turn the sight off just set it at low. Another benefit on at least the Aimpoint brand is they are paralax free at any range.


----------



## PlantMAN (Oct 26, 2007)

Its a Sightron for my TC Pro Hunter.

I would really like to have something that is 3X9 in power


----------

